# strombegrenzung / Konstantstromquelle



## Markus (25 Juni 2003)

hallo,

ich will eine strombegrenzung in einen motorstromkreis einbauen.
12V motor, stromaufnahme ca 6-8A.

ich brauch eine schaltung/modul das einen maximalstrom in dem kreis von 8A zuläst.
nun gibt es ja schaltungen mit zwei transistoren die zur strombegrenzung 
eingesetzt werden.

http://www.bayer-soft.de/elektro/regler/stromreg.htm

gibt es sowas auch fertig als modul zum einlöten?
hat jemand genauere infos zu diesen schaltungen, berechnungsgrundlagen oä?

oder vieleicht eine ganz andere möglichkeit?

danke!

mfg!
markus


----------



## Zottel (25 Juni 2003)

Hallo Markus,
die angegebene Schaltung dient in erster Linie der Erhöhung des Ausgangsstroms des Konstantspannungsreglers. Sobald an R1 mehr als ca. 0.6 bis 0,7V abfallen, öffnet T2, also etwa bei 0,7/4,7 =0,13A. Das frühe öffnen (1A Regler IC vorausgesetzt) würde es erlauben, das IC nicht zu kühlen.
Im Kurzschlussfall fließt aber der volle Strom bis zur eingebauten Stromgrenze des IC. Muß also für Dauerkurzschluss doch gekühlt werden.
Sobald der Spannungsabfall an R1 0,6 bis 0,7 V erreicht, öffnet T1 und nimmt T2 den Basisstrom weg, so daß sich ein Grenzstrom ergibt wie im Text beschrieben: I=0,6 (oder 0,7)/R1.
Nachteil: Verlust an R1 8A*0,6=4,8 Watt.
Zweiter Nachteil: Ob der Transistor nun bei 0.6 oder eher 0.7 Volt aufmacht, ist Exemplar- und Temperaturabhängig und das sind schon 16 Prozent.

Bessere Schaltung: (Habe leider keine Zeichnung zur Hand)
Ziele: 1.weniger Verluste. Dazu sollte der Strommeßwiderstand (Shunt) möglichst klein sein.
2. Bessere Genauigkeit. Dazu sollte ein besserer Vergleichswert als der Basis-Emitter-Spannungsabfal eines Transistors herangezogen werden.
Für 1 wird ein Verstärker nötig. Heute nimmt man dann einen OP-Amp. Damit der keine duale (+/-) Versorgung braucht, gibt es welche, die Eingangsspannungen bis zur Minus-Versorgung verarbeiten, z.B. LM324 (vierfach).
Damit die Spannung am Shunt auf Minus bezogen ist, kann man den Shunt in die Minus-Zuleitung der Last legen. 
2. Vergleichsspannung: Z-Diode von 4,7 V.

Vorschlag für 4 Op-Amps:
OA1 vergleicht 4,7V Referenz mit Ausgangsspannung, liefet Basisstrom für (Darlington-)Leistungstransistor über Basisvorwiderstand.
OA2 verstärkt Spannung über Shunt mit ca. 100. Shunt liefert ca 50 mV bei 8A. OA3 als Komparator schalten, so das Ausgang nach + geht, wenn 100*UShunt>4,7V. Damit NPN-Transistor aufsteuern, der den Basisstrom des Ausgangstransistors wegnimmt.
Den verbleibenden 4.OP könnte man dann noch nutzen, um die Z-Diode mit konstantem Strom zu betreiben (bessere Stabilität).


----------



## Markus (25 Juni 2003)

ich bräucte also den ic mit den 4ops, einen leistungstransistor, eine z-diode für die referenzspannung und einen basiswiederstand für den transistor?

wie kann ich die schaltung für 12V 8A anpassen? nur durch ändern der z-diode?

sorry, aber auf diesem gebiet bin ich nicht so bewandert... *g*


----------



## Zottel (26 Juni 2003)

Also, es braucht noch ein paar ehr Wderstände für die ganze Schaltung, um die Verstärkung jedes Op-Amps festzulegen. Im Ganzen werden es 10 bis 12 sein. Ich könnte es mal aufzeichnen, aber das kann ein bischen dauern, bis ich dafür Zeit habe.
Die Anpassung für 12V macht OA1.
Grundprinzip Operationsverstärker:
Ausgangsspannung UA=U+ - U- *Leerlaufverstärkung(theor. unendlich).
Durch Gegenkopplung führt man einen Bruchteil der Ausgangsspannung auf den negativen Eingang zurück.
Der OA erhöht seine Ausgangsspannung solange, bis die Diffrenz zwschen positivem und negativem Eingang null wird. 
Am pos.Eing. liegen die 4,7V (das ist ein Standardwert und Z-Dioden um die 5V sind besonders stabil, Halbleiterphysik...), am neg.Eing. die Ausgangsspannung über Spannungsteiler im Verhältnis 12/4,7 geteilt. Dann wird Differenz bei12V zu 0. 
Für 8 A:
Der Shunt sei 50mV/8A= 6,25 mOhm (Drahtspirale oder Leiterbahn).
OA2 verstärkt mit 4,7V /50mV. Ich hatte 100 geschreben, aber 94 ist richtiger. Dann lefert er 4,7V bei 8A.
Nun liegen die 4,7 V der Z-Dode am neg.Eing von OA3 und die - je nach Strom - 0 bis 4,7 V von OP2 am pos.Eing. von OP3. Er kriegt keine Gegenkopplung und verstärkt (fast) unendlich. Solange also der Strom kleiner ist, will er -unendlich Volt raustun und endet bei demVersuch bei der 0 Volt Versorgung. Überschreitet der Strom 8 Apere, so kommt der pos.Eing. über 4,7V,Differenz wird positiv, Ausgang strebt gegen plus unendlich(Grenze: Versorgungssannung) und das macht den Transistor auf, der dem Leistungstranistor den Basisstrom klaut.
Zwischen Ausgang OA3 und Bass dieses Transstors gehört auch in Widerstand.


----------



## Markus (28 Juni 2003)

puh... werde mir das mal in ruhe durh den kopf gehen lassen.   

danke mal soweit!


----------

